# Cuchu´s 8.000



## Eugin

Woooooooooaaooooooo!!!!!!  

*That´s AWESOME!!!! *

I can only say *THANK YOU*, a *MILLION THANKS TO YOU* for being here always willing to help anyone with their doubts and queries...

*This forum would not be the same without you, that is for sure!!!*


MY MOST SINCERE *CONGRATULATIONS*, CUCHUS!!!!

*Cariños!!*


----------



## Jana337

Thank you for 8000 pearls of wisdom 

You are a true icon of this forum! 

​


----------



## meili

A huge *Congratulations* that extends from the Philippines' archipelago to Maine in the United States!
Thank you so much for all the *GREAT HELP* and the *WONDERFUL POSTS*, Cuchu!
You are one of the *GRANDEST* here!
Will be waiting for your next 8, 000!!!
Salamat!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Congrats, dear friend. I wish 8,000 more.   Can you imagine the day you hit 16,000 posts??!?!?!  I can.


----------



## Merlin

*I must say you had helped me a lot! Congratulations and God bless.*​


----------



## tey2

Awesome indeed!   CONGRATULATIONS CUCHU!!!


----------



## alc112

*Wow!!! you are incredible!!!!*
*Thank you very very very much for being you.
*


----------



## Whodunit

Dear Cuchu,

On this special occasion, I want to voice my sicerest thanks to you, exceedingly. I know that no words in any language, neither German nor English and not Spanish, could say how I (and I suppose everyone here as well) appreciate your expository replies and tips. This is what I really think of you genius: You deserve all your grandeur, courtesy, cleverness, and nevertheless down-to-earth conduct.  

I'm more than glad to have a very very good friend in you.


----------



## panjandrum

What a staggering total!  What a hero!  What a brain!  What a sense of humour!  What a tease!  What a 8,000% great guy.
Congratulations cuchu - you make this place truly exceptional.
Panj.

*~~~~~~ENORMOUS THANKS~~~~~*​


----------



## Like an Angel

*From the Echos Island here is me saying THANKS and CONGRATULATIONS to the bestestestest moderator/forero* ​​PS: Please foreros, READ THE FORUM RULES, if you won't go to add a different definition, don't post in here   ​


----------



## ILT

Hi Cuchu:

 This time more than *congratulating* you I want to thank you for your *wisdom*, your *helpfulness* and your desire to make this a better place for all.

 You are truly one of the pillars of this community

* Thanks *
 ILT


----------



## Sev

Un immense *BRAVO* et un gigantesque *MERCI*à toi Cuchu pour toute l'aide apportée, pour ta participation toujours intéressante aux débats du forum culturel, pour ton humour  , pour ta simplicité  , pour ta volonté de partager etc etc etc ...


----------



## lauranazario

*Gracias* por el inmenso raudal de conocimientos que compartes a manos llenas...
*Gracias* por los útiles consejos que brindas tanto a tus colegas como a los usuarios de estos foros...
*Gracias* por tu simpatía, tus comentarios acertadísimos, tu sentido del humor tan único, tu amplio bagaje cultural...
*Gracias* por ser un maestro, un amigo, un estudioso, una mente pensante...

*8,000 Gracias por ser parte de nuestro universo y por enriquecer nuestras vidas con cada uno de tus "posts"/mensajes* 

Un abrazo,
Laura N.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Gracias, Padrino.* ​


----------



## Mitcheck

*CONGRATULATIONS*!!!!!! *CUCHU*....i am still waiting for the next 8,000 posts.


----------



## garryknight

To a great forero and a great moderator, and just about the earliest pillar of the community except for Mike himself, all I can say is:
*WOW!!!*
Oh, yes, and:
*Congratulations!*​


----------



## cuchuflete

All of *you* make me blush with your kind words.  I joined these forums exactly a year ago, and I keep coming back because of you.  You make it fun to learn and share.  Please accept my warm thanks for letting me play and work in such good company.

Muchísimas gracias a vosotros.  Grazie tante, Merci, Danke, muito obrigado...

Special thanks to Mike for giving us this place.

Los foreros son el foro

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Phryne

*

FELICITACIONES, MI QUERIDISIMO CUCHU!!! *

Mas que un gran forero, sos un excelente amigo!!! 


descorchar


----------



## Isotta

*My, what a feat!*

*Thank you, cuchu!*

*Zot.*​


----------



## belén

Cuchu, te felicito por cada uno de esos posts, escritos con dedicación, esfuerzo, inteligencia, simpatía, seriedad cuando lo requieren las circunstancias, ironía, delicadeza...no hay adjetivos para expresar todo lo que significas aquí, un sitio que realmente quedaría cojo sin tu presencia...

Muchos abrazos de compañera, amiga, pato y compartidora de aventuras foreras 

La Be


----------



## timpeac

Ah - I think that there is probably 10 millennium bug in the counter and Cuchu and Artella are rushing against the clock to reach it and release the horsemen of the apocalypse! Either that or both are committed to producing the most helpful, amusing and intelligent posts.

Thanks Cuchu for all your input.


----------



## Rayines

_¡¡Adelante, Cuchu, porque ya hacia atrás no podés volver !!  _
_.........................................................._FELICITACIONES!!


----------



## lsp

CONGRATULATIONS on a MILESTONE EVENT, CUCHUFLETE!!​​
“I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really, really good looking. And I plan on finding out what that is.” – Derek Zoolander​​


----------



## Eugens

*Cuchu:*


*Thanks for your unconditional help and kindness.  *


*¡F**elicitaciones!*


----------



## beatrizg

Me uno a los compañeros del foro para felicitar y agradecer a un forero brillante, amable y muy quedrido!!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Thank you for being you, Cuchu.

Vos bras !


----------



## Mei

Hey, 

¡¡¡CCCOOONNNGGGRRRAAATTTUUULLLAAATTTIIIOOONNNSSS!!!

Mei


----------



## elroy

When i think of this forum, and the people that have made it the great place that it is, the people that breathe life and brilliance into it, the people whose invaluable contributions I look forward to reading, the people I consistently learn from, the people every one of us should emulate, the people that just never cease to amaze me with their awe-inspiring combination of intelligence, humor, and genuine friendliness...



*your name inevitably comes to mind.*

My heartfelt thanks, and all my respect for your worthy achievement.​


----------



## HeatherR

You are amazing, Cuchu, and so appreciated!


----------



## cuchuflete

I give sincere thanks to those who have written such incredibly kind words here.

I have very mixed feelings about congrats threads...I'm always happy to thank a fellow forero for what they share, yet I dread seeing an impending 'milestone' for myself.

You see, I come here to work and play and learn and share...and I enjoy it all very much!  I think the same is true for most of our community.  We are all most fortunate to be in such good company.  

So I congratulate all of YOU, and all the other 'regulars' and 'newbies' in the forums, and I give you my deep thanks.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Vanda

CuchU

o que você faz nas horas vagas?  
porque deste jeito, você não tem horas vagas......

Parabéns! Seus comentários são sempre muito apreciados, seja
pela sagacidade, pelo humor, pelo lirismo, pela informação.
Fico procurando seus comentários nos threads porque sei
que sempre terá algo surpreendente.

engraçado, parece que a gente fica amigo de vários aqui
sem nunca termos nos visto!

Abraços!


----------



## Alundra

GUAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

CUCHUUUUU...¡¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENAAAAAAAA!!!!

Me voy un par de meses y cuando vuelvo me encuentro con tantos mensajes que me falta tiempo para verlos todos.

No sólo es la cantidad, es que me maravilla, que vuestros mensajes son además tan instructivos que doy gracias todos los días por encontrarme en este foro y poder leerlos.

Enhorabuena de nuevo. Eres un solete.
Alundra.


----------



## 'alexcia'

*CONGRATULATIONS CUCHU !!!!!*

I am new here but I have read most of your post. Wish I can read all of them, wow 8,000!!!  Looking forward for more.

Keep on sharing us your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## DDT

Cuchu, let me just tell you

*GRAZIE*​
  ​
DDT


----------



## rossgallimports

Querido Cuchu, aunque tengo muy poco tiempo de haber ingresado a este fantástico grupo, quiero que me permitas felicitarte porque comparto todas y cada una de las expresiones que han vertido los demás compañeros.
Tienes "sangre ligera" como decimos por acá cuando alguien es bien agradable. Se nota en tus palabras que tienes un gusto por vivir y por ayudar a los demás, que lo destilas por todos los poros; y además, tienes un maravilloso sentido del humor que en más de alguna ocasión, me ha hecho olvidar algún problemilla que me trae frita, y tirarme al suelo y desternillarme de risa hasta que caigo en la cuenta de que mi hijita me ve entre asustada y divertida.
¡Tu familia tiene en verdad una joya en casa!
Keep up the good work!
Ross


----------



## Lancel0t

Though your counter now counts 8500+++ I would like to congratulate you in advance for your next ++++ posts!! Congratulations Cuchu!


----------

